# Calibrated Tamper?



## howardknibbs (Apr 16, 2012)

I am new to the world of coffee, and still looking to buy a grinder (hopefully a Mazzer Mini) and a machine (probably am HX machine, due to the amount of Americanos I will be making at home!), and am interested in a calibrated tamper to ensure the pressure I apply is consistent.

I have seen Espro do a nice one, but am amazed at how expensive they are.

Is anyone aware of any decent calibrated tampers that come in under £50 ?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont know of any other one to be honest. There is http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/espresso-gear-attento-click-tamping-mat/p37#tdesc_1 for a cheaper alternative, but I have never used it, so I can't comment on how good it is.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The tamp mat is not bad as it allows you to use any tamper you like. The downside is that it requires re-calibrating at least once a week - at least mine does anyway









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

How is it recalibrated?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

There is an allen bolt in the base which you turn to increase or decrease resistance. I usually place it on bathroom scales and adjust it until it clicks at 30 pounds of pressure.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

jimbow said:


> The tamp mat is not bad as it allows you to use any tamper you like. The downside is that it requires re-calibrating at least once a week - at least mine does anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine drifts very slowly, but not enough to worry about. I recal once every few months and it only ever seems to be 1/4lb out. Do you move yours around much or does it stay in the same place? Just wondering as mine never moves from it's spot other than to wipe stray coffee grinds from under it!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been tempted to get this mat.

So, must have kit or not?


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I find it helps me to keep consistent, it's a lot easier than using scales to measure what you are doing and it allows me to use the Reg Barber which I love. The real bonus for me is it means that I know Rachel is tamping at the same pressure as me so it saves the calibration on the grinder being tweaked too much


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I don't have that problem, but I can see that it would be really useful in those circumstances.

Still not sure though. It is said that muscle memory is fairly accurate and you could become reliant on it, I suppose. Do you find you know at what pressure it is going to click, if you see what I mean?


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I find that I am very consistent with it now and, whereas I used to gently go up to the pressure in order to find the click, I now tend to go straight to the correct point. Once I've dialled in the current bag I'll try with and without and let you know the outcome


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I bit the bullet and shelled out for an espro calibrated 58mm convex tamper and am very happy with it. Its great for the learner like me. It removes one of the variables and allows you to notice other elements of tamping better such as weight distribution. I felt it removes one of the variables. When I am trying to get a grind right i weigh 14g beans, grind, weigh the result and ensure I've got all the grinds out 14g , I use a 2 fl oz shot glass, and a timer at 28 seconds. With the calibrated tamper, i know i am always tamping pretty much the same, so the only variable i need to apply my (limited) abilities to is the grinder adjustment.

I saw a cheaper alternative on myespresso, a Nuova Dynamic Tamper 58mm at £50 http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/485/nuova-dynamtric-tamper-58mm


----------

